# Allwissende Kugel



## m3o91 (9. November 2009)

http://www.AllwissendeKugel.de/fragen/72073/index.html

haha macht richtig spaß


----------



## Windelwilli (9. November 2009)

Wollt mir die Lottozahlen von nächsten Samstag geben lassen. Was kommt als Antwort?
"Nein". Hätt ich ja was originelleres erwartet.


----------



## Alion (9. November 2009)

Frage:
Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?

Antwort:
SPAAAMMM ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spam

Spam 

blubb

Kaufe lustige Blaue Pillen hier.

Spam

Dödel vergrösserung hier

Spam 

Spam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (9. November 2009)

Schon witzig diese Seite. Leider kommt auf vielen meiner Frage keine Antwort.

Beispielfragen mit Antworten.

Was ist der Sinn meines Lebens?

zu leben

Was war zu erst da das Ei oder das Huhn?

Chuck Norris

Warum dauert das Antworten auf meine Fragen immer so lange?

Weil so notheile Jungs fragen ob sie ****fi**** dürfen.

Bin ich klug?

Nein

Bin ich klug?

Wieso fragst du zweimal.

Wie sieht mein Liebesleben in den nächsten Wochen aus?

eher schlecht.

Werde ich im Leben eine Freundin haben?

Sicher.

Werde ich die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen können?

Mit meiner Hilfe bestimmt.




Die Lottozahlen für MIttwoch wollte er nicht haben die hat er schon selber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (9. November 2009)

hehe 


Frage:
WTF?

Antwort:
Ja, auf jedenfall


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

ich hab was viel besseres..
zieht euch mal den akinator rein.. 
das ist echt lustig =)


http://de.akinator.com/


----------



## Stancer (9. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> ich hab was viel besseres..
> zieht euch mal den akinator rein..
> das ist echt lustig =)
> 
> ...



Scheisse ist das Ding gut.. hat alles bisher erraten.


----------



## Düstermond (9. November 2009)

Bisher hatte ich immer nur "Ja, auf jeden Fall." oder "Nein." als Antwort.

F: Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?
A: Ja, auf jeden Fall.

F: Werde ich eines Tages die Welt beherrschen?
A: Ja, auf jeden Fall.

F: Warum schreibe ich noch immer hier rein?
A: Ja, auf jeden Fall.

F: Wie sind die Lotto zahlen von Samstag?
A: Nein.


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Scheisse ist das Ding gut.. hat alles bisher erraten.



übelst jut war =D


----------



## Alion (9. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> ich hab was viel besseres..
> zieht euch mal den akinator rein..
> das ist echt lustig =)
> 
> ...


Das ding erstaunt mich jetzt aber.
Bis jetzt hat er alles herausgefunden. Inklusive Queen Victoria, Saladin und George „Corpsegrinder“ Fisher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (9. November 2009)

"http://de.akinator.com/"

OOOOOOOOOMG! der kennt captain price oO


----------



## Kremlin (9. November 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> "http://de.akinator.com/"
> 
> OOOOOOOOOMG! der kennt captain price oO



Er kennt sogar coldmirror. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (9. November 2009)

Das die Allwissende Kugel kein Bot ist, sondern jemand wirklich eure Fragen beantwortrt ist euch klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Das die Allwissende Kugel kein Bot ist, sondern jemand wirklich eure Fragen beantwortrt ist euch klar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann ich mir nich vorstellen..
dann würden nicht ständig die selben bzw sinnlos antworten rauskommen


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

die kugel ist definitiv ein bot Oo


----------



## Thrainan (9. November 2009)

Naja hängt von der tageszeit ab. Du kannst dir als Privatperson das ding zulegen. Wenn du nicht selber vor sitzt ist es ein Bot. Wenn du aber Zeit hast kannst ihn ausschalten. Kenne das aus nem anderen Forum, hat da für, sagen wir spannende Enthüllungen gesorgt.


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> ich hab was viel besseres..
> zieht euch mal den akinator rein..
> das ist echt lustig =)
> 
> ...


WHOOOT man das ding ist geil xD


----------



## Alion (9. November 2009)

Ich hab ihn. Er kennt Gasgano nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn. Er kennt Gasgano nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür kennt er murlocs =D


----------



## Redryujin (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die kugel ist definitiv ein bot Oo




Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Nutzungsbestimmungen.

Keine Angst! Es handelt sich hier nicht um Magie oder Hellseherei!

Nehmt die Antworten nicht zu ernst, denn hinter der Kugel verbirgt sich ein Mitglied, das eure Fragen beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte das Mitglied nicht rechtzeitig antworten, so antwortet ein Bot stattdessen.


----------



## XXI. (9. November 2009)

*Frage von grad eben, zum Spass:

Frage:* 			Finde ich die große Liebe? 		 			*Antwort:* 			Nein, sicher nicht

Na vielen Dank^^


----------



## Lethior (9. November 2009)

Bin ich tot?
Ja, auf jeden Fall.

Das macht mir jetzt ein bisschen Angst^^

Bekomme ich einen Keks?
lol

Was ist das denn jetzt für eine Antwort?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

hey der akinator kennt ja den corpsegrinder xD


----------



## Redryujin (9. November 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Bin ich tot?
> Ja, auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Das macht mir jetzt ein bisschen Angst^^




Zur Zeit schein nur der Bot zu antworten. Heute vormittag konnte man sogar mit der Kugel chatten.

Sogar Mathematikaufgaben hat die Kugel da richtig gerechnet.

Hab vorhin auch probiert ein paar Fragen zu stellen und da kam nur immer die antworten JA, NEIN, VIELLEICHT ... also die Standartantworten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Frage:
ist das hier echt?

Antwort:
Nein

hah!

Frage:
mag ich metal?

Antwort:
Nein

verdammt :/


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

Frage: Bin ich ein Mann? (Nur um es zu testen)

Antwort: Nein,sicher nicht.

*runterguck*
.
.
.
.
.
.
Doch, das bin ich.


Frage: Ist meine Schwester grün.

Antwort: Ja.

okkkkk.....


Frage: Gelb grün Hallo nein wieso weshalb warum?

Antwort: Ja, auf jedenfall.

aha


----------



## Potpotom (9. November 2009)

*Frage:* Wieviel Uhr haben wir gerade?
*Antwort:* Nein
*Frage:* Kann eine Uhrzeit 'nein' sein?
*Antwort: *Ja, auf jedenfall 
*Frage: *In wieviel 'nein' gibt es denn dann Abendessen?
*Antwort: *Nein 
*Frage: *Werde ich meinen Hunger trotzdem irgendwann stillen können?
*Antwort: *Nein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leicht negative Stimmung... werde jetzt wohl Murla die olle Schildkröte suchen müssen.

*Frage:* Ist Morgen Dienstag?
*Antwort:* lol

Einer aus diesem Forum am rumwerkeln? ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> ich hab was viel besseres..
> zieht euch mal den akinator rein..
> das ist echt lustig =)
> 
> ...



Holy Crap ist das Teil gut.

Hat bis auf eine alle herausgefunden (Mario Barth, Micheal Jackson, Bernard Hoecker,Super Mario,Ness,Kefka. die einzige die das nicht herausgefunden hat war 
Queen Elizabeth II ).


----------



## m3o91 (9. November 2009)

Haha , auf die frage :

ob er wow spielt 

hat er mit

" ich bin doch kein nerd " 

geantwortet




e= anscheinend ist da wieder wer anwesend für die fragen


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2009)

Ist das geil..
das teil hat sogar herrausgefunden dass ich mich selbst gemeint hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (9. November 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ist das geil..
> das teil hat sogar herrausgefunden dass ich mich selbst gemeint hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das teil ist schwul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> das teil ist schwul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ES IST GUT...!!!


----------



## EspCap (9. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Akinator kommt nicht auf Commander Sheppard aus Mass Effect, schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (9. November 2009)

der kommt net auf hermine bei mir hehe^^

ich hab das so allwissende orakel gefragt:

bist du dumm?

ja,auf jedenfall^^


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

ich bekomm nur ja, nein, vielleicht und lol :x


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Ich liebe dich!

A: lol

Bin ich klug?

A: lol

Ja oder nein?

A: lol


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

http://www.AllwissendeKugel.de/fragen/72232/index.html

kronas will auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (9. November 2009)

WTF

http://de.akinator.com/

Ist echt krass drauf....

hat Anakin Skywalker, Nummer 47 und Peter lustig erkannt XD
So jetzt weiter machen...
SO far


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> http://de.akinator.com/
> 
> ...



das teil hat sogar Trish aus Devil may cry erkannt Oo


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> ich hab was viel besseres..
> zieht euch mal den akinator rein..
> das ist echt lustig =)
> 
> ...


Das Teil kennt sogar Nummer 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar Alucard aus Hellsing. Fuck das Teil ist ja gut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Nicht schlecht aber es erkannte The Crow nicht dafür aber James T. Kirk ^^


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_xD er hat Gizmo erkannt xD _


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht aber es erkannte The Crow nicht dafür aber James T. Kirk ^^


ok das is ne schwache leistung-.-


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Zomg es hat ZAM nicht erkannt >.<


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2009)

tz...son drecks typ -.-



*Frage:* 			hab ich bald Feierabend? 		 			*Antwort:* 			lol




*Frage:* 			Hab ich jetzt bald feierabend? 		 			*Antwort:* 			lol

*Frage:* 			Hast du  feierabend? 		 			*Antwort:* 			Nein, sicher nicht


*Frage:* 			Ist das Orakel glaubwürdig? 		 			*Antwort:* 			Nein, sicher nicht


----------



## Nadra (10. November 2009)

*Frage:* 			rofl 		 			*Antwort:* 			Nein




xD zum wegwerfen


----------



## Lekraan (10. November 2009)

Und? Wer hat noch net kapiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (10. November 2009)

Mhhh ich hab mir beim Akinator an nen "Chinafarmer" gedacht und was kam raus ? ....

Ein Polizist .... irgendwie mach ich mir nun Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (11. November 2009)

xD er wusste sogar Akinator.


----------



## Redryujin (11. November 2009)

Hab gerade eine wichtige Frage gestellt.

*Soll ich meinen WoW account in einen B-net account ändern?

**Nein, sicher nicht.

*Geheiligt sei die Alwissende Kugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich werde ihren Rat befolgen.


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der kennt sogar anub'arak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. November 2009)

Hahahahahahah xD


*Frage*:
Ist die Antwort auf diese Frage 'Nein'?

*Antwort*:
Vielleicht

:O

*Frage*:
Werden wir alle ende 2012 sterben?

*Antwort*:
Ja


----------



## Xenonalia (30. Juni 2010)

Was ist morgen für ein Tag? -nein
Kann nein ein Tag sein? - Auf jeden Fall!
Bist du ein Bot? -Nein!
Also bist du ein Mensch? - Ja, einer der fast alles weiß
Was ist mein Schicksal? -Du wirst dich verlieben und nach 10 Jahren wieder trennen.
Ist das Schicksal jedes Menschen so gemein? - Nein! Es ist wie es ist.
Ist der Sinn des Lebens 42? -Nein, 96.
Was sind die Lottozahlen? -Darf ist nicht sagen sonst würde jeder gewinnen.
Gibt es einen Grund für die Existenz von Schildkröten? -Ja
Was ist der Grund für die Existenz von Schildkröten? -Anwesenheit verschiedenartiger Lebewesen.
Kann ich die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen? -Auf keinen Fall.
Könntest du die Weltherrschaft an dich reißen? -Niemand sollte die Weltherrschaft haben?
Was werde ich als nächstes tun? Eine andere Frage stellen?
Woher weißt du das alles? -Ich bin eben schlau
Kann ich auch so schlau werden? -Die Kugel ist defekt.
Wann wird die Kugel repariert? -Nein.
Ich hab sie kaputtgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( (Oder es gibt Mittagspause)


----------



## Breakyou (30. Juni 2010)

lest euch mal die AGB's durch oder wie sie heißen :>


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2010)

Oh man. Ich frage mich, wann der erste so blöd ist, das Orakel über wirklich wichtige Dinge entscheiden zu lassen. Da finde ich Akinator deutlich amüsanter.


----------



## Riku182 (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das macht mir jetzt schon ein bisschen Angst o0


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2010)

Krass fand ich, dass der Akinator sogar Vitani aus König der Löwen 2 sofort erraten hat. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass er so unbedeutende Nebencharaktere aus alten Disneyfilmen kennt ^^

Und Sailor Chibi-Chibi-Moon kennt der auch. Hammerhart ^^


----------



## Kehrin (30. Juni 2010)

"Bin ich klug ?"    ....*warten-warten-warten*  "[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ja, das bist du." [/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ist World of Warcraft cool ?"   .....*warten-warten-warten*  "[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]nein"[/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]"Aber Zam ist cool oder ?"     ......*warten-warten-warten-warten*   "[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ja"[/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (30. Juni 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Frage:
> mag ich metal?
> 
> Antwort:
> ...




Frage:
Mag DER Lachmann Metal ?

Antwort:
Nein


----------



## TheGui (30. Juni 2010)

Hahahahaha

*Frage:* Kotzen pferde gern vor Apotheken?
*Antwort:* Eigentlich kotzen die Teile lieber ihre Bauern auf dem Hof an.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2010)

Ich würde fast behaupten, dass der Spaßvogel wieder da ist, der die Antworten selbst schreibt xD


----------



## The Paladin (30. Juni 2010)

Werde ich morgen CS:S kaufen können?

Wenn du genug Geld hast schon.

Das war mal geil ^^

Edit: 

F: Schreibt ein Typ vor dem PC die Antworten auf die Fragen oder sind es zufallsantworten die sich auf Stichwörter beziehen?

A: Es sind frei generierte zufallsantworten

Das ist echt geil und Akinator weiß sogar wer Gaston ist!

Warum fragt mich Akinator immer ob meine Figur die Israelische Staatsbürgerschaft hat?


----------



## PumPam (30. Juni 2010)

diese seite funktioniert so : jemand, der dort angemeldet ist schickt euhc einen link nd beantwortet somit eure fragen.
wenn der nihct da ist sagt der computer so sachen  wie " nein" "ja" usw


----------



## jogilord (17. Januar 2011)

Nehmt ma Frodo beutlin aus herr der ringe und sagt ob er es erratet ^.^


----------



## Petersburg (17. Januar 2011)

jogilord schrieb:


> Nehmt ma Frodo beutlin aus herr der ringe und sagt ob er es erratet ^.^



*Nimmt seine Totengräber schaufel und schlägt sie dir auf den Kopf* Der Thread ist fast ein Jahr alt, man :/


----------



## Gazeran (17. Januar 2011)

WEH TEH EFF!?
Der Akinator kennt unsren ZAM!?
MIT BILD?!
ZAM du bust echt berühmt xD


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Januar 2011)

Zumindest kann man sagen, dass der Akinator gut programmiert ist .
Bei den Fragen ist mir meißtens klar, welche Figuren, Schriftsteller etc. er am ausschließen ist.
Aber dennoch eine sehr gute Fragenführung.

Ok ^^ wie er jetzt auf Mr T gekommen ist (richtig) ist mir tatsächlich schleierhaft. 
Eragon und Thatcher waren auch Erfolge.


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. Januar 2011)

Frage: Werden die Forentrolle jemals ihre Waffen niederlegen?
Antwort: Ja

Frage: Und WANN werden die Forentrolle ihre Waffen niederlegen?
Antwort: Vielleicht...ka

Frage: Du bist selbst ein Forentroll und willst mich nur veralbern, nicht wahr?
Antwort: Nein,lieber nicht


Aus dem Ding soll einer schlau werden.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Januar 2011)

Sehr erstaunlich , der Akinator!!

Eduard Zimmermann ..omg
Und ZAM ...das hätt ich auch nicht gedacht ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Januar 2011)

feantwortet diese Fragen eine Person oder ein Computer?
a:das kannst du dir aussuchen

f:Wie werde ich sterben?
a:soetwas sage ich nich vorher

f:Werde ich ein Haus besitzen?
a:nein.. du wirst unter einer brücke leben(:

f:ist das dein ernst?
a:vllt.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Januar 2011)

So langsam macht mir der Akinator Angst ?^^
Donatello (Turtles) Treffer
Raiden (Mortal Combat) Treffer
Jim Knopf Treffer 
Hamlet Treffer (ich hab sehr oft auf ich weiß nich geklickt) 
Murdoc (der von MacGyver)


----------

